# Hydrocotyle sp???



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

Creeping Jenny, pennywort, moneywort, chinese something I dont know what to call this!

The tall plant on the right!

Thanks for any help!
OG

http://www.myfishbox.com/members/owengibson/gallery/plants/14gall/plantedm10.jpg


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Cardamine lyrata.


----------



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks so much!
OG


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

No sweat.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

gnome said:


> Cardamine lyrata.


Mos def.

I'm going to edit the image size to make viewing a little easier.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The key to growing this species is to grow it in cooler water, maximum being 75F; otherwise it will wither away.


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

Raul, we have our _C. lyrata_ in our 55gal at just under 80ºF with 1.8wpg and homemade CO2, and it grows like a bad weed. My wife cleaned out and threw away about 80% of it last week, and it's already filling back in. We started with a single six-inch strand of it about three months ago (in an "assortment" from the LFS), and before the machete job we had a tangle of it over a foot long and eight inches in diameter, vining through everything nearby. It's interesting how different plants do well under differing conditions. I'd hate to think how the stuff would be if it grew any faster!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

C. lyrata is a cool water loving species. Something I noticed is that when the plant was moved from a warmer to cooler environment the leaves became exceptionally larger. It's a great plant.

David


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

There's a photo of some beautiful specimen (grown and photographed by Ghazanfar Ghori) in the PlantFinder, but even better is the photo of it at AquaBotanic, where Ghazanfar took a picture of how he's using it in his aquascape. It's awesome, because rather than letting it grow vertically, I think he kinda weighted it down to grow around a piece of driftwood. It's a great way to grow it. Otherwise, when it's grown vertically, you see all of these hairy roots at every darn node, which annoyed me enough that I got rid of the whole plant. 

And yes, I believe that the stuff grows fine in warmer water, but under cooler conditions, the leaves get much bigger. 

-Naomi


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

It grew fine in my 83F water, but the leaves were smaller. More attractive looking in cooler water for sure, but warm water does not mean death for the plant.


----------

